# Laver une touche du clavier apple alu



## bencomputer (5 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Comme un con, j'ai renversé du coca sur mon clavier apple alu, toutes les touches fonctionnent, avec un souffleur dépoussiérant et n retournant mon clavier, j'ai tout séché rapidement. mais certaines touches de droites, en l'occurrence  les flèches et la touche 0 craquent et sont dur à appuyer.

Savez vous comment retirer les touches pour laver en desssous ?

PS: voici la seul image du clavier alu que j'ai trouvé http://www.mac4ever.com/images/images_actu/37638_487_du_ressort_pour_votre_clavier_aluminium.jpg

D'avance merci !


----------



## surfman06 (5 Avril 2009)

J'essaierai pas d'enlever une touche du clavier, car comme montrer sur la photo les ergots sont très fin et en plastique et risque de casser. Bien que ce n'est qu'un clavier et qu'en soit le prix de celui ci n'est au maximum de 80. (Ce n'est pas celui des derniers macbook ou macbook pro qui coûte au bas mot 312 HT sans la main d'oeuvre - quelle idée de génie ils ont eu là - pour le changer t'es obligé de changer toute la partie supérieure du macbook ou mbp )


----------



## bencomputer (5 Avril 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse !

mais je me vois mal racheter un clavier aussi cher, sachant qu'il est presque neuf et qu'il marche parfaitement mise à part la difficulté de quelques touches.

J'espère qu'un autre membre pourra m'expliquer avec des photos 

J'aime bien Apple, mais là sérieux, c'est vraiment abusé de restreindre la simplicité à cause du design...

D'avance merci


----------



## Ralph_ (6 Avril 2009)

en parlant de ça...ma cousine à cassé une touche sur son unibody, elle doit vraiment tout changer?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2009)

bencomputer a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse !
> 
> mais je me vois mal racheter un clavier aussi cher, sachant qu'il est presque neuf et qu'il marche parfaitement mise à part la difficulté de quelques touches.
> 
> ...



Ben, les claviers, c'est pas fait pour recevoir du coca non plus, hein, mon fils a du changer celui de son MacBook pro lorsque la même farce lui est arrivée. Toi, tu t'en tire bien, le coca n'a pas généré de court circuit, mais sache que démonter la touche ne t'aidera pas, il n'y a que deux solutions à ton problème : tremper le clavier dans l'eau pure pour dissoudre le sucre qui coince tes touches (je te dis pas le temps de séchage ) ou compter sur l'usure mécanique de la couche de sucre pour en venir à bout à l'usage. ôter une touche ne te permettra pas d'accéder à l'endroit où ça coince.


----------



## bencomputer (6 Avril 2009)

Problème résolu,

j'ai démonté les touches, très simplement à vrai dire, il faut juste faire attention de quel côté soulevé, il faut soulevé du côté ou les clip sont les plus écartés. Puis avec un truc fin appuyer sur le petit plastique entre ces deux clips pour le décliper. Puis après ca se fait tout seul.

C'est assez solide, je n'ai rien cassé !

J'ai pris des photos, si quelqu'un'un en veut, envoyez moi un MP.

A bientôt !


----------

